# تم توفير قطع أقمشة رجالية شتوية متميزة من ماركة بولقري



## مسوقة26 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

افخم الهدايه لرجال 

تم توفير قطع أقمشة رجالية شتوية متميزة من ماركة بولقري


يوجد لدينا عدة ألوان من القماش الانجليزي بولقري ويكون مع القماش :
قماش بولغري
>>* القطعه الوحده 5 امتار (3,5 طول و 2 عرض) ..

(قماش +10 ازارير بولغري + 2 استيكر بولغري + علبه بولغري )

نوعه صوف انجليزي


سعر القطعة الأساسي مثل ماهو موضح في الصورة 500 ريال

وحاليا سعر ب 320 ريال

الوانها الرصاصي الفاتح والغامق والمتوسط والكحلي والبيج الغامق ورصاصي مائل للكحلي 
وعسلي وبني داكن يسمونه محروقي عسلي على خطوط واضحه وازرق متوسط زراقه حلو
*




*


----------

